# Any registry key/entry just for windows servers?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

We run a ton of different versions of Windows here. Are there any keys that differentiate a Windows Client OS vrs a Windows Server OS that just is different between clients and workstations and not unique per OS?

I know there is the HKLM\Software\Microsoft\WIndows NT\CurrentVersion\ProductName but then I have to do at least 7 different configurations one for each OS we are running making management a nightmare.

What I need is
Registry key/entry - Workstation
Registry key/entry - Server

Configuration - Workstation
Configuration - Server

I can't use the software itself because we have some servers running applications and we have nothing unique on the server for me to point it out using one of the applications. My only options are registry key exists or doesn't or registry value content is any value I put in.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why on earth are you trying to manage a windows registry? This seems like pure folly and a managemt nightmare.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ProductOptions
```
Read the *ProductType* value
WinNT = Workstation
LanmanNT = Server
ServerNT = Advanced Server/Enterprise Server

Not sure if Datacenter will be flagged Lanman or Server
Win2K3 Enterprise shows as LanmanNT, while Win2K8 Enterprise shows ServerNT.
Easiest just to check for WinNT; if present it's a client OS, if not it's a server.

You can also use the systeminfo.exe command, filter it through Findstr:

```
systeminfo|Findstr /I "configuration"|Findstr /I "workstation"
If %Errorlevel%==1 Goto IsServer
If %Errorlevel%==0 Goto IsWorkstation
```


----------

